# Partner Visa processing AFTER medical clearance



## Kazazz (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi all,

Thanks for having me, I'm a new member!

Just hoping someone could help me out here please. Our situation is as follows - 
I'm an Aussie and had been living in the UK with my partner (who's English) for almost 10 years. I moved back to Melbourne in September and we lodged an off shore partner visa application for my OH on 1st October. It wasn't until December that we had a request for him to attend a medical (In the UK, you can't "front load" applications or undertake a medical until they give you the green light). Due to the time of year and work constraints, my OH didn't undertake his medical until 2 weeks ago. Last Friday (22nd Jan), his medical clearance was given and no further action required.

Now, the application says it will be processed in line with the published times (UK, a low risk country has an average time of 5 months).

Now, my question is, will this 5 months be from the date of lodgement (my understanding), or are they insinuating it could be a further 5 months from the medical?

We submitted a pretty comprehensive application (Stat Decs from various family members, friends from UK, Australia etc; photos, police checks, bank statements which go back over 5 years, full rental agreement history, utility bills in both our names etc) and have not had any further requests for information. Just the medical.

If anyone could please shed some light / experience on the time between medical clearance and the visa being granted, I would really, truly appreciate it!

Thanks in advance!

K


----------



## Tashpotato (Mar 12, 2015)

I believe it is timing from the application first being submitted, also, I believe you've got the processing times wrong.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Most people get medicals done after the application, when they are requested.

As long as you do them when requested the application timing will be as stated originally, from application date.

One form does say that having the medical early will NOT speed up the application.


----------



## pinkiestar (Jun 19, 2015)

The average processing time. 
9 to 12 months.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

pinkiestar said:


> The average processing time.
> 9 to 12 months.


www.border.gov.au says 5 Months for Partner (temporary) (subclass 309, 820)

uk.embassy.gov.au says 10-14 months for Partner Migration

So, between 5 and 14 months ?


----------



## Kazazz (Jan 29, 2016)

I've been going off the border.gov.au website as that's how we submitted etc and has all the information published. Having said that, they're not helpful as it is being processed in London and you can only call the UK between 12pm - 4pm their time (read - stupid o'clock in Melbourne). So I guess I will be setting the alarm for this morning and hope to report back. But seriously, 5 months and no correspondence at all?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kazazz said:


> But seriously, 5 months and no correspondence at all?


You had one request part way through, the request for medical 2 months after lodging.

We also had only one request, for a missing document, 4 months after lodging.

Nothing more until today when it was finalised, almost 8 months after lodging. 

Sometimes no news is good news


----------



## Kazazz (Jan 29, 2016)

True, true, but there's no correspondence on the immi a/c apart from the automatic acknowledgement from receiving of the application and I asked him to revisit all of his emails and junk emails / spam - but absolutely nothing. Good thing I check the Immi a/c every day, I guess!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kazazz said:


> True, true, but there's no correspondence on the immi a/c apart from the automatic acknowledgement from receiving of the application and I asked him to revisit all of his emails and junk emails / spam - but absolutely nothing. Good thing I check the Immi a/c every day, I guess!


I know, we have been checking the emails everyday, waiting for something, anything... It's a nerve racking time frame...

Looking on our Immi account, there is still nothing, still just says "Assessment in Progress". But we've had the email to do the trip out of, and back into, Australia, so I assume it will change when the PMV is actually activated.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

London embassy takes approx 10-14 months to process partner visa applications. If he's already done the medical and police checks, he may not hear anything else until late 2016. Best to simply wait and try to be as patient as possible.


----------



## Kazazz (Jan 29, 2016)

*Alternative Visas*

Hi guys, 
Does anyone know of an alternative visa we can get so my OH can come over and work whilst we are waiting for the partner visa to be granted????

I have heard of people doing this on tourist visa's and then going over to New Zealand when their Case Officer informs them a decision is to be made and to leave the country.....but can we get a visa which will allow him to work?

We really hate being away from each other and 10 months is a long time in anyone's book!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

WHV if he meets the age limit.


----------



## Kazazz (Jan 29, 2016)

Mish said:


> WHV if he meets the age limit.


Nope, past the age for WHV - he's 47.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No other visa that I can think of other than tourist where he can't work.


----------



## wenwenwen13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi all!
Kazazz i applied in October too. I submitted Police clearance and Medical in January.
Have not received any correspondence at all. 
Have you heard anything since you last posted?
Maggie May - where did you get the information about the visa processing times? I dont know if im looking at the right page on border.gov.au but it says for low risk country 5 months.
Thanks!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wenwenwen13 said:


> about the visa processing times? I dont know if im looking at the right page on border.gov.au but it says for low risk country 5 months.
> Thanks!


Some countries that say 5 months on border, say 10-12 months on the embassy websites.


----------



## wenwenwen13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks JandE,

Looking at your previous posts, it took you 8-9 months is that right? and they only contacted you once for more document?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wenwenwen13 said:


> Thanks JandE,
> 
> Looking at your previous posts, it took you 8-9 months is that right? and they only contacted you once for more document?


Yes. And that contact was only because i didn't lodge the NOIM with the application.

I explained we would lodge that after getting it while we were in Australia on the Tourist visa.

They emailed a reminder on the day we landed in Australia on that tourist visa.


----------



## Kazazz (Jan 29, 2016)

wenwenwen13 said:


> Hi all!
> Kazazz i applied in October too. I submitted Police clearance and Medical in January.
> Have not received any correspondence at all.
> Have you heard anything since you last posted?
> ...


Hi Wenwenwen &#128512;

Still heard nothing I am afraid. now at 5.5 months and still checking every day...... Looks like we are on the same time frame though!! Good luck with your application and keep us updated to any progress!! &#128512;


----------



## wenwenwen13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Kazazz. Good luck to you too!

Thanks JandE - could i please ask what country you and your partner are from?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wenwenwen13 said:


> Thanks JandE - could i please ask what country you and your partner are from?


My fiancee is from the Philippines.


----------



## wenwenwen13 (Mar 21, 2015)

*Visa granted*

hey guys,

Thought I would update you. Visa granted today!
No correspondence from case officer throughout the application.
So i guess no news is good news.
So it took just over 5 months.

Good luck to everyone! i know its a stressful time that requires patience but just hang in there!


----------



## Kazazz (Jan 29, 2016)

wenwenwen13 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Thought I would update you. Visa granted today!
> No correspondence from case officer throughout the application.
> ...


Congrats!!!! Awesome news!! Which country did yours get processed in? &#128512;


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wenwenwen13 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Thought I would update you. Visa granted today!
> No correspondence from case officer throughout the application.
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## wenwenwen13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks guys!
Canada


----------



## wenwenwen13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks guys!
Canada


----------



## Backtoback (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi everyone

How long before you were asked for medical and police checks after submitting? I am about to hit send on my visa application tonight


----------

